# High TSH and Other Items on Low End of Range



## Mizzark4u (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm a 40 year old male and have been feeling tired, lightheaded and acquired a hand tremble about two months ago. My mom is hyper and my younger sister is hypo so they suggested I get a thyroid test. I received my results yesterday and after sending them to my doctor he said I'm fine and my symptoms are unrelated to the thyroid.

That seems odd since my TSH seems to be above the range and the other items are on the low end. I've attached my labs, which to me, indicate that things may be out of whack. Any thoughts?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!!

I'll start by saying - the test panel that was run is not the best, however your TSH of 4.79 is HIGH which means you are hypo.

The other tests that support this are your T3 Uptake which is low range and Free Thyroxine index which is also low range.

Better tests to determine Free and Unbound thyroid hormone available are the Free T-4 and Free T-3 tests. If you had both those run - you would likely be b low or below range in both based on your high TSH.


----------



## Mizzark4u (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks so much! I only had the basic test as I was kind of taking a shot in the dark thinking I might have a thyroid issue. I'll order the comprehensive panel that includes the tests you indicated above. I really appreciate your response.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You could also order a TPO antibody test to see if it's autoimmune.

Once you see your doctor they will also order a thyroglobulin antibody.

You should also have an ultrasound of your thyroid.


----------

